# First time on bite suit..



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Nothing special but a good little pedigree dog's first time on suit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=einA2Sul2i8


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

my cameraman is a tard...and dont mind the date..doesnt know how to change it


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah LOL, I wondered about that. That suitman of yours sounded like he was having um, fun....  Looking like a nice young dog.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

i dont have the most help...being the decoy for all of the dogs in our area...but i take what i can get..though that decoy is improving quickly and likes to do it..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Nothing special but a good little pedigree dog's first time on suit.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=einA2Sul2i8


Will

When this puppy hits the streets, you are going to deploy him by saying "Release the Krakken"?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Will
> 
> When this puppy hits the streets, you are going to deploy him by saying "Release the Krakken"?


Over the PA loud and clear at least once....


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems like you have a nice young dog...

I have to ask you, though (because he seems very small). Is his size a hinderance in aprehension work? How do you feel about a bigger dog with the same drives?


Thanks


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice dog. I forgot how nice your training area is.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Seems like you have a nice young dog...
> 
> I have to ask you, though (because he seems very small). Is his size a hinderance in aprehension work? How do you feel about a bigger dog with the same drives?
> 
> ...


He is small...probably a 60-65 lb when he is done...most of our dogs are between 65-75 lb...we havent had a problem to date with apprehensions and the size of our dogs....as long as he is driven and holds on...he will be fine....

Funny I havent seen his littermate since he about 16 weeks old but his owner tells me he is a giant...

@ Howard...its still nice..but the ticks and snakes are out of control...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

At least you dont have them no seeums and sand flies like the coastal areas. Still a very nice place.

BTW, just weighed Nitro last night. 76 lbs and quite muscular and powerful. Plenty enough dog to kick ass on the street. It's no wonder you guys are doing good with dogs of that size. Strong dogs and good training will git er done.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice dog for a first time on a suit and nice placement !

btw, do you have your decoys wear shades at first and then work up to adding some stink eye to the equation ?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

will fernandez said:


> He is small...probably a 60-65 lb when he is done...most of our dogs are between 65-75 lb...we havent had a problem to date with apprehensions and the size of our dogs....as long as he is driven and holds on...he will be fine....
> 
> Funny I havent seen his littermate since he about 16 weeks old but his owner tells me he is a giant...
> 
> @ Howard...its still nice..but the ticks and snakes are out of control...


 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

at 10 months
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2xQtOLOR00
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dBbhl6VhHM


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice pup!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

